
I Moved to Linux and It’s Even Better Than I Expected - jeena
https://medium.com/backchannel/i-moved-to-linux-and-it-s-even-better-than-i-expected-9f2dcac3f8fb#.qrikal6h0
======
DrScump
Not interesting enough for 5 postings in a day.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10836988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10836988)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10837129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10837129)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841520)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10842164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10842164)

~~~
jeena
Why doesn't the system not see them as duplicates?

------
jeena
Very interesting article, but why whine about Facebook while posting the
article on Medium? (via
[https://jeena.net/notes/555](https://jeena.net/notes/555))

